# St. Joe



## Benny23 (Nov 21, 2009)

Any knew info from the Joes this past weekend. Wondering how the boat launch is at shramrock park? Is it to low to lauch? Thanks!!


----------



## the specialist (Dec 1, 2008)

Put in at Jasper. Water was low but do able. Lots of leaves and no bites. No catfish, no suckers nothing.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Slow...

You will be able to launch no problem, but not a lot of fish around, one here and there...

Be nice if Lake Michigan would cool down some more ASAP...


----------



## myruca (Dec 27, 2011)

Launch is fine. But the level is still low, so watch for rocks and stumps. Fish are still in cover and few moving.


----------



## Benny23 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

We were on the river in the lower Joe today and their was definitely a push of steelhead in the last couple days. Even saw a handful of lake trout. Sandy was good for something!


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

I suspect that they were native.....


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

llpof said:


> I suspect that they were native.....


 I snagged and released one last week that had zero fin clips. Took a quick crappy pic. Was a loose hen laker.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I snagged and released one last week that had zero fin clips. Took a quick crappy pic. Was a loose hen laker.


Snagger! :lol:


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Taking a picture with a snagged fish is illegal in most cases, it should be immediately returned to the water...


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

steely74 said:


> Taking a picture with a snagged fish is illegal in most cases, it should be immediately returned to the water...


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

We usually see around 20 lake trout a year in the lower Joe while doing walleye surveys in late fall. All the ones that we've checked the last few years have had fin clips. There was a plant at St Joe about 8 years ago with no fin clips. These fish would be mature now and a few could show up in the river. I wanted to make this point so nobody assumes that their must be some native remnant population of river spawners in the Joe. A very small number of river running lake trout is common in almost all our larger rivers. You can find them in the Grand, Muskegon, Manistee, etc. It just goes to show that you never know what might be on the end of your line. 

Mike Wilson
MDNR Plainwell


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

steely74 said:


> Taking a picture with a snagged fish is illegal in most cases, it should be immediately returned to the water...


 You know very well I am the native nut. The fish never once left the water.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wilsonm said:


> We usually see around 20 lake trout a year in the lower Joe while doing walleye surveys in late fall. All the ones that we've checked the last few years have had fin clips. There was a plant at St Joe about 8 years ago with no fin clips. These fish would be mature now and a few could show up in the river. I wanted to make this point so nobody assumes that their must be some native remnant population of river spawners in the Joe. A very small number of river running lake trout is common in almost all our larger rivers. You can find them in the Grand, Muskegon, Manistee, etc. It just goes to show that you never know what might be on the end of your line.
> 
> Mike Wilson
> MDNR Plainwell


 I have been seeing lakers with no clips for at least 4 seasons. All have been mature fish, around the same size range 25-30"


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> You know very well I am the native nut.
> 
> I'll agree with that !
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

That you've already caught and released both native lakers in Lake Michigan.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

llpof said:


> That you've already caught and released both native lakers in Lake Michigan.


Wild not native. Do not confuse the two. Like the DNR guy said no native Laker population, I 100% agree. But a wild population that are descendants from hatchery fish I do believe is 100% possible and probable. The Lake Michigan forage base contains a vast number of gobies. If Lake trout are eating the gobies (which they are), they should be able to spawn successfully in theory. I dont get why this concept is so hard for you guys to grasp and see is very possible.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I have been seeing lakers with no clips for at least 4 seasons. All have been mature fish, around the same size range 25-30"


 Looks like there were a few batches of non-clipped lakers released down that way in the 2004-2005 range as well. 

Here is what the Wisconsin DNR has to say about non-clipped lakers. 
*Does the absence of any finclips on a lake trout mean that some are reproducing naturally?
*

Not likely, since the number of unclipped fish captured in surveys and documented in the creel survey is very small. The absence of clips is generally due to fish being missed during clipping or from regeneration of fins. A dramatic increase in the number of unclipped fish above historical levels might indicate increased natural reproduction. 
http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/Fishing/questions/lakemichtroutsalmon.html

I am not saying that there is no naturally reproduced lake trout. I AM saying that just because the fish had no clips, doesn't confirm that it is naturally reproduced. It is my belief that if there are successful naturally reproducing lake trout populations, they are not likely to be the few that run the rivers, but more likely those spawning on offshore reefs.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Wild not native. Do not confuse the two. Like the DNR guy said no native Laker population, I 100% agree. But a wild population that are descendants from hatchery fish I do believe is 100% possible and probable. The Lake Michigan forage base contains a vast number of gobies. If Lake trout are eating the gobies (which they are), they should be able to spawn successfully in theory. I dont get why this concept is so hard for you guys to grasp and see is very possible.


I would also say that a naturally reproducing population of lake trout in The St Joe would be highly improbable. Like Wartfroggy said, there have been other plants in Southern Lake Michigan without clips in addition to unclipped fish stocked at St Joe.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Multispeciestamer said:


> [ I dont get why this concept is so hard for you guys to grasp and see is very possible.[/FONT][/SIZE]


Because our bioligists who went to school, and study 1000's and 1000's of this fish disagree. I trust them way, way more than you who isn't a bioligist, can still count his lake trout on 1 or 2 hands, and just seems to randomly make **** up. Nothing you say is credible. You have read a lot of crap on the internet, and really have no real world experience. 

Lots of guys have been on this site just like you, and normally either wise up or move on. FWIW


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

quest32a said:


> Lots of guys have been on this site just like you, and normally either wise up or move on. FWIW


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Boozer said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


  x &#8734;


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> I am not saying that there is no naturally reproduced lake trout. I AM saying that just because the fish had no clips, doesn't confirm that it is naturally reproduced. It is my belief that if there are successful naturally reproducing lake trout populations, they are not likely to be the few that run the rivers, but more likely those spawning on offshore reefs.


 BOOM right there!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Quest, you are right in alot of what you just said. I am alot younger and have alot less experience than most of you guys and that is why I look up to you. Please excuse me for coming off too hard, as I have a tendency to run my mouth when it is uncalled for. From now on, I will try to show my support and have more respect for the DNR biologists who obviously have alot more education, knowledge, and experience than I do.
> Sincerely, Tyler.


........is what I would like to read some day.


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

wartfroggy said:


> ........is what I would like to read some day.


This will be after he gets struck by lightning. Holding onto his winning lottery ticket !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> ........is what I would like to read some day.


 lol I will never say that to Quest. The guy has a harder time catching fish then I do. :evil:


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> lol I will never say that to Quest. The guy has a harder time catching fish then I do. :evil:


 While I think that pretty much everyone here would disagree with you, so be it. If it makes you feel any better, you can say it to me instead.


----------



## llpof (Mar 31, 2012)

wartfroggy said:


> ........is what I would like to read some day.


 
Thanks. Beer came out my nose for the first time in 30 years.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Multispeciestamer said:


> lol I will never say that to Quest. The guy has a harder time catching fish then I do. :evil:


Yah, consdering I haven't been fishing in over a month I would assume that is true. (I could be wrong)

Nothing but bowhunting for me right now.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Wild not native. Do not confuse the two. Like the DNR guy said no native Laker population, I 100% agree. But a wild population that are descendants from hatchery fish I do believe is 100% possible and probable. The Lake Michigan forage base contains a vast number of gobies. If Lake trout are eating the gobies (which they are), they should be able to spawn successfully in theory. I dont get why this concept is so hard for you guys to grasp and see is very possible.


This brought back one of my "favorite" thread memories....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=4291564&postcount=175


----------



## Benny23 (Nov 21, 2009)

I here they are getting some fish up by the dam is this true??


----------



## Fishaholic82 (Oct 15, 2012)

There is fish to be caught. steelhead and seen one laker caught this morning but still really slow!


----------

